# Air flight Thailand to Dubai



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I am hoping someone knows the cheapest airline company for a one way ticket from Bangkok to Dubai 

Many thanks

Visiva


----------



## ThaanPeeg (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cheapskate fares*

I guess you intend to go coach? How horrible....but if you must skimp on air travel Ethihad are your best bet. Abu Dhabi airport is 45mins from Dubai and they even offer a free coach for eco class fares.

Their biz class is very cheap. And rather good.

You can probably go even cheaper with Gulf, but the hassle of a stop over makes the saving of a few baht pointless.



Visiva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping someone knows the cheapest airline company for a one way ticket from Bangkok to Dubai
> 
> ...


----------

